# I think i'm in love with this woman



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;aSAZb2bm7Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSAZb2bm7Ho[/video]

I wish she had more than 2 videos uploaded


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Everything about this video is really good.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea, I agree. Great job. Cute, great player, beautiful voice. A star in the making!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Personally one of my favourite Zeppelin songs. She does an incredible rendition, wow.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

You guys are hilarious! If she looked like she got hit by a bus you would be talking about her fairly pitch-y vocal and mis-fretting!
She is very cute though and did a nice job of it.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Pitchy? Yea I guess she forgot to turn on Autotune so it's not 1/1000000% off. Made me cringe a bit too.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

The little head's takin over again.

CT.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well put CoCotone!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

if the little head was taking over i'd have posted the video of the hot blonde that butchered the easy version

she messed up a little in one spot, sure. her voice wouldn't get her a record deal on its own, sure. but was she trying to make it seem like a studio recording? she played acoustically and recorded it with a digital camera. not exactly professional grade shit. If you're gonna criticize that you're probably an asian father that whips his child for coming home with an A-.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

jeremy_green said:


> You guys are hilarious! If she looked like she got hit by a bus you would be talking about her fairly pitch-y vocal and mis-fretting!
> She is very cute though and did a nice job of it.


having a pretty face is always a bonus. 

I don't find her that attractive but I do think that was impressive. If she had a horse face, yes I'd be less likely to have watched. If she had my singing talent (or lack thereof) or guitar skills and the same face, I'd have skipped it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If this kid's older than 15 I'd be surprised. I wish I had half her talent at that age.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

When someone sings you have to look at them, so you they may as well be good looking as well as good sounding!


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

blam said:


> having a pretty face is always a bonus.
> 
> I don't find her that attractive but I do think that was impressive. If she had a horse face, yes I'd be less likely to have watched. If she had my singing talent (or lack thereof) or guitar skills and the same face, I'd have skipped it.


Just to be clear, I was making a joke about the distance a pretty face will get a person. I thought she did great on it. Were she a friend or student I would be very proud of that performance.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd be proud of the performance even if she was someone i hated lol. she one-manned the combined talent of led zeppelin. the song was originally played with a mandolin and guitar doing half each, and sung by someone who wasn't playing either instrument. she put all 3 together.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I find these days that the BAR is set so low that its basicaly sitting on the ground.
The only talent thats realy needed is the ability to walk....
and still I find it interesting when some entertainers still manage to trip over it.


----------

